# How is Lake Livingston RV Camp Site



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello

I would like to bring my RV to Lake Livingston Park but wanted some input , how is the campsites pads for 31' RV , any issues with backing them in or pull through? 
Any other park on L.L. south end recommend for family camping? 

I like to hear from you

Searacer


----------



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have looked at the campsites and was not impressed. Im my opioion the best place to stay in Livingston isWolf Creek Park. Most all can hols my 36' fifth wheel. Good Camping.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

We stayed at Lake Livingston State park a few years ago over spring break. Had a group of use-5 RVs. Mine was a 34' 5th wheel and another was a 33 5th wheel. Some of the sites were a little tight to get into just because of tree branches, etc., but certainly not undoable. However, did notice some of the sites that back up to the lake can be unlevel and slope toward the water so make sure you have plenty of blocks for the landing gear just in case.

We loved our stay-very quite-lot a trails, playgrounds, etc and places for the kids to ride bikes, etc.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will never stay at LLSP again, got setup there and had to move a 37-ft Rv for a tent family that couldn't speak English!

I wanted to go covert and tie a string to the tent and a tree across the road at night and watch a car pass with the tent, the wife spoiled the covert operation!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Right now LLSP is a pilot park for site specific reservations. The other parks in the TPWD system are set up where you are assigned a site when you check in. This may work to your advantage. 

Wolf Creek is nice. Watch out for the sites in the circles, unless you know your neighbors. I believe they open for business beginning on Spring Break.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Right now LLSP is a pilot park for site specific reservations. The other parks in the TPWD system are set up where you are assigned a site when you check in. This may work to your advantage. Plenty of activities to keep a family busy.

Wolf Creek is nice. Watch out for the sites in the circles, unless you know your neighbors. I believe they open for business beginning on Spring Break.


----------



## Repreb8 (Mar 29, 2012)

We have stayed at the KOA by the bridge. Very nice, family oriented with a decent boat ramp. I'll be there this year again.


----------



## slimshady123 (Feb 5, 2013)

we just spent the weekend at llsp i have no problems backing my 30 footer into the sites the have . wolf creek park is very nice but it seems like it is getting harder to reserve a spot when you want to go


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Wolf Creek Park has been open since mid-January, and is the best place on Livingston IMHO. Only issue I have with WCP is you can only make reservations 60 days in advance. We've also stayed at Northshore and the KOA, and they're both pretty decent if you don't mind essentially parking in a parking lot type environment. I like Northshore a bit better than the KOA, but they are similar.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

We have stayed at Northshore and were not very impressed. Friends have raved about Wolf Creek, but we did not make reservations early enough. A little bit farther away, but so much better is the Cagle Campground in the National Forest just West of New Waverly.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We stayed at LLSP last year. 31ft 5th wheel, no problems. I would go back.


----------

